# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  ما معنى كلمة العقيدة؟

## حازم عطاالله

العقيدة : لُغة : من العَقْد ، وهو الرَّبط والإبرام والإحكام والتوثيق والشدّ بِقوّة . والعقْد نقيض الْحَلّ . 
ويُقال : عَقَده يَعقِده عقداً .

والعقيدة : الْحُكْم الذي لا يقبل الشكّ فيه لدى مُعتَقِدِه .
والعقيدة في الدِّين : ما يُقصَد به الاعتقاد دون العمل ، كعقيدة وجود الله وبعث الرُّسُل .
والجمع : عقائد . 
وبعبارة أخرى : ما عَقَد الإنسان عليه قلبه جازما به ، سواء كان حقا أو باطلا .

وفي الاصطلاح : هي الأمور التي يجب أن يُصدِّق بها القلب ، وتطمئن إليها النَّفْس ، حتى تكون يقينا ثابتا .

فالعقيدة الإسلامية : هي الإيمان الجازم بربوبية الله تعالى وألوهيته وأسمائه وصفاته وملائكته وكتبه ورُسُله واليوم الآخِر والقدر خيره وشرّه وسائر ما ثبت من أمور الغيب وأصول الدِّين ، وما أجمَع عليه السَّلَف ، والتسليم التام لله تعالى في الأمر والْحُكْم والطاعة ، والاتِّباع لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

[ بتصرّف من كتاب الوجيز في عقيدة السلف الصالح – تأليف : عبد الله بن عبد الحميد الأثري ]

ويُمكن القول: بأن العقيدة هو ما يَعقِد الإنسان قلبه عليه مما يتعلّق بالدِّين . 

منقول

----------

